# iMac G4 reinstall or Format.



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

I bought an awesome mint 8/10 imac G4 (lamp shade) last Oct for the kitchen in which I run iTunes for my patio and kitchen speakers and internet use, kids use it mostly for the net also since it's in a public area we can keep and eye on them.

Anyways I upgraded the RAM to 2 GB early this year and it works really awesome now, but lately it's getting clunky at time so I need to reboot it every once in a while no big deal, so I thought maybe I'll do a fresh install of Tiger (currently running Tiger)

When I put the install disks in and the imac reboots itself after I choose re-install, there is an error sequence that pops ups in which there are codes and the final message is something like" We have encountered an fatal error" something of that sort can't really remember...then I gotta reboot hold down the Option key and shift or something to eject the disk.

I looked this error up a few weeks ago and someone said the RAM is not being recognized...In my "about this computer" info the RAM is being recognized, it mentions 2 GB of RAM. I'm assuming if re-installing it needs original RAM Modules?

Is there any other way of Formatting the disk with-out having to re-install? I want to do fresh install cause I know the other owner never had done one.

Would a Defragging of the Drive be good for it? close to re-install?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Under install options, choose "Erase and Install." Nothing beats a fresh reformat of the hard drive to wipe clean problems (assuming the problems aren't mechanical). Of course, an Erase and Install wipes clean any data on the drive.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

+1 for the erase install. 

However if it is just a question of things being slow you could try using Onyx to delete the Spotlight data base. Reboot then have a nap or whatever as the database rebuilds itself. 

FWIW I find that Tiger is much much zippier on my eMac if I disable Spotlight altogether. Sadly this forces you to use EazyFind to search for files. Pretty clunky compared to the elegant search set-up in Panther but it does allow for file search with Spotlight disabled.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Lars said:


> Under install options, choose "Erase and Install." Nothing beats a fresh reformat of the hard drive to wipe clean problems (assuming the problems aren't mechanical). Of course, an Erase and Install wipes clean any data on the drive.


 Thanks Lars...I think I tried that and then it needs to reboot before doing so, and that's when I encounter this error...

I do use Onyx

I think I'll disable Spotlight (never use this on this imac) I never knew I could do that, wow...

I have deleted the extra languages which was a Tip I got from somewhere.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Veej said:


> Thanks Lars...I think I tried that and then it needs to reboot before doing so, and that's when I encounter this error...


It doesn't need to reboot after you select Erase and Install.


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

When you tried doing the reinstall. Did you insert the install disc, restart iMac while holding down the "c" button until you see the spinning wheel underneath the Apple logo? This will force your Mac to boot from the install disc. If there are no hardware issues, you should get the install splash page. Go to the finder menu at the top and select the Disk Utility option. Then choose to erase disk. Once that's done, proceed to do a clean install of Tiger.

*NOTE: Before reformatting drive and re-installing OS, back up any files you do not want deleted.*

If you cannot boot from the original Install Disk, you may have hardware issues. Maybe your CD Drive.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

eric72 said:


> If you cannot boot from the original Install Disk, you may have hardware issues. Maybe your CD Drive.



If I have CD Drive issues then I wouldn't be able to read the install disk instructions in the first place right?


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

Veej said:


> If I have CD Drive issues then I wouldn't be able to read the install disk instructions in the first place right?


It's possible. As in it will read to a certain point then fail. Not saying that's the issue, but taking into consideration how old the iMac is (which is pretty old) and chances are that's the original drive. Which means it's pretty old too. A good way to test is put in a DVD and play it. If you have no issues, it's not the drive.

I re-read your original post, and think it might also be that there something wrong with the install disc itself. Yes, if something is wrong with your disc, you can get error messages as well. If there are scratches, or if it's not the original install disc (ie. it's a ripped copy). Or your using an install disc that wasn't originally shipped with your iMac.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

eric72 said:


> It's possible. As in it will read to a certain point then fail. Not saying that's the issue, but taking into consideration how old the iMac is (which is pretty old) and chances are that's the original drive. Which means it's pretty old too. A good way to test is put in a DVD and play it. If you have no issues, it's not the drive.
> 
> I re-read your original post, and think it might also be that there something wrong with the install disc itself. Yes, if something is wrong with your disc, you can get error messages as well. If there are scratches, or if it's not the original install disc (ie. it's a ripped copy). Or your using an install disc that wasn't originally shipped with your iMac.



The install disk I have is the one that came with my 24" Intel iMac, the disks are original the iMac G4 came with Tiger on it cause the guy I bought it from installed it with I believe someone else's disk.

So your saying it would need the original copy that was installed on the G4..I can't get that at all....


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

You can't use a disc that came with an Intel Mac, however I believe that you can buy a retail copy of Tiger (or any other OS) and use that to install.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Manatus said:


> You can't use a disc that came with an Intel Mac, however I believe that you can buy a retail copy of Tiger (or any other OS) and use that to install.


 I just confirmed with my friend if this disk worked on his G5 and it did, he borrowed my disk to upgrade to Tiger and then to Leopard...because that what you need to do.

and I tried it again...when I put the install disk in and click on the install OSX and other software icon the mac needs to reboot...and I get the same error again...stating "we are hanging here...blah blah blah....


I did the hard ware test thing thats on the disk by holding down "D" but not sure if something is suppose to come up if all is good cause it booted up.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

To install Tiger onto a Lampshade G4 you will need a retail copy of 10.4. Disks that shipped with a G5 iMac will not work nor will disks that shipped with any Intel iMac. To the best of my knowledge no G4 iMacs shipped with Tiger as the original OS so essentially you are looking for a retail copy of Tiger.

Note retail disks will be black NOT grey.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> To install Tiger onto a Lampshade G4 you will need a retail copy of 10.4. Disks that shipped with a G5 iMac will not work nor will disks that shipped with any Intel iMac. To the best of my knowledge no G4 iMacs shipped with Tiger as the original OS so essentially you are looking for a retail copy of Tiger.
> 
> Note retail disks will be black NOT grey.


Why would that be? shouldn't they be the same...? My friend upgraded from 10.4 to 10.5 with these same disks he borrowed from me he has a 17" G5


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Veej said:


> Why would that be? shouldn't they be the same...?


The grey install disks are made for a specific set of machines, since by purchasing the machine, you are entitled to the OS version that shipped with it, and subsequent minor upgrades.

Early G4 iMacs shipped with OS9 and Jaguar, while later machines shipped with Panther. I do not think that they shipped any with Tiger - though they shipped later eMacs and G5 iMacs with Tiger.

The black retail disks will install on any machine that meets the technical specifications, like dual USB for Panther, FireWire for Tiger, etc...



> My friend upgraded from 10.4 to 10.5 with these same disks he borrowed from me he has a 17" G5


Yes, since the G5 iMacs shipped with either Tiger or Leopard.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

EvanPitts said:


> The grey install disks are made for a specific set of machines, since by purchasing the machine, you are entitled to the OS version that shipped with it, and subsequent minor upgrades.
> 
> Early G4 iMacs shipped with OS9 and Jaguar, while later machines shipped with Panther. I do not think that they shipped any with Tiger - though they shipped later eMacs and G5 iMacs with Tiger.
> 
> ...


My G4 currently is running Tiger, and if you say that the grey was made for a specific model, than the grey Tiger disks came with my Aluminum Intel iMac, cause I bought it the same day Leopard came out therefore I got the Tiger and Leopard disks.

So according to your theory My friend who owns a 17" PowerPC imac, shouldn't have been able to upgrade from my Grey disks cause they were for my Intel iMac...but he did...how is that?


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

Veej said:


> My G4 currently is running Tiger, and if you say that the grey was made for a specific model, than the grey Tiger disks came with my Aluminum Intel iMac, cause I bought it the same day Leopard came out therefore I got the Tiger and Leopard disks.
> 
> So according to your theory My friend who owns a 17" PowerPC imac, shouldn't have been able to upgrade from my Grey disks cause they were for my Intel iMac...but he did...how is that?


Two completely different systems. One is a G4 the other is a G5. Newer hardware, completely different architecture. The G5 and Intel Macs are more similar, compared to a G4 system and a G5 system. Hence why your friend was able to use the disc that came with your Intel Mac. The only difference is features that utilize the architecture of the Intel Macs will not be available to G5s. ie. BootCamp.

You have to remember, your iMac is about 3-4 generations behind. You can't use install discs from newer systems like the G5 and Mac Pros. Trust me. At work, we tried saving some cash by using a Tiger install disc that came with the G5s we bought 3 years ago, on our older G4 iMacs. Didn't work. Can't remember if we had error messages. But it didn't allow us to use the disc. So we kept it at OS9. Then eventually shelved them after we upgraded to Mac Pros.

If you can find an older retail version of Tiger, give it a go.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

eric72 said:


> Two completely different systems. One is a G4 the other is a G5. Newer hardware, completely different architecture. The G5 and Intel Macs are more similar, compared to a G4 system and a G5 system. Hence why your friend was able to use the disc that came with your Intel Mac. The only difference is features that utilize the architecture of the Intel Macs will not be available to G5s. ie. BootCamp.
> 
> You have to remember, your iMac is about 3-4 generations behind. You can't use install discs from newer systems like the G5 and Mac Pros. Trust me. At work, we tried saving some cash by using a Tiger install disc that came with the G5s we bought 3 years ago, on our older G4 iMacs. Didn't work. Can't remember if we had error messages. But it didn't allow us to use the disc. So we kept it at OS9. Then eventually shelved them after we upgraded to Mac Pros.
> 
> If you can find an older retail version of Tiger, give it a go.


Cool...so that's why...thanks...now I just need to find a retail version of Tiger...anyone wanna lend me one?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Veej said:


> Cool...so that's why...thanks...now I just need to find a retail version of Tiger...anyone wanna lend me one?


Uh, under the licensing agreement, you cannot lend software. You have to buy your own.


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

Although I can't condone such actions and inclined to say use legit copies, I'm sure there are "pirates" out there that can "lend" you their copy. For trial use before you buy.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Veej said:


> Cool...so that's why...thanks...now I just need to find a retail version of Tiger...anyone wanna lend me one?



Damn..when I bought this computer second hand I thought the Legit Tiger Disks I that came with my iMac would work so I didn't bother demanding disks that might have came with this computer either Panther or Tiger from the seller (well he said the person who sold him the imac installed Tiger for him)...now after finding this out I feel the price for the software is already been paid for somewhere and by me also when purchasing this imac..cause all imacs come with software.

If I were to call Apple up with my SN and tell them I don't have the original disks would they give a copy?


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Veej said:


> Damn..when I bought this computer second hand I thought the Legit Tiger Disks I that came with my iMac would work so I didn't bother demanding disks that might have came with this computer either Panther or Tiger from the seller (well he said the person who sold him the imac installed Tiger for him)...now after finding this out I feel the price for the software is already been paid for somewhere and by me also when purchasing this imac..cause all imacs come with software.
> 
> If I were to call Apple up with my SN and tell them I don't have the original disks would they give a copy?


Most likely no since if I recall correctly the newst OS that shipped with them was OS 10.3.

Well the other thing, those 'legit' Tiger disks that came with your other iMac are only intended for use with that particular iMac and no others from a license and hardware standpoint.

K


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Just an update...

Since those disks didn't work I found I had the retail version of Leopard, cause when I bought my Intel iMac on the day of the release of Leopard they gave eveyone the retail version of Leopard plus the grey Tiger disks.

So I loaded the Leopard on the G4!..and it's working fine! It's a 1 Ghz PowerPC with 2 Gigs of RAM on it and it's handling Leopard pretty fine.

I would have preferred Tiger...if it would work faster,,right now me and my brother think it's working the same maybe a little better but hard to tell. A fresh boot takes around 25 seconds...and Firefox if closed and started up again takes 5-6 seconds, dunno if thats a good test?

There is one thing...the home Directory is still under the previous owners name..although the account is under mine...how do I change that?


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

If you don't see any issues, your better off running Leopard. A lot of software has discontinued support for Tiger. Plus Leopard is a better OS than Tiger.

Those speeds are decent for the iMac.

Two ways you can change the directory:

1. Create another user account. So whenever you login, you choose between the old account or the new one you just created. Password is optional in setting up the new account. Note: your new account will not be considered the admin account.

2. If you don't want to have to bother with logging in that way, and just want to be able to boot directly to a primary/admin account under your name, you'll have to reformat your drive and do a clean install of Leopard. The process will take you through setting up your account. You'll need to boot from the install disk to do this.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

eric72 said:


> If you don't see any issues, your better off running Leopard. A lot of software has discontinued support for Tiger. Plus Leopard is a better OS than Tiger.
> 
> Those speeds are decent for the iMac.
> 
> ...



Maybe I should do a clean install?

A few questions on this.


1) Would a reformat and new install boost some speed and be beneficial to the computer? instead of just an install of Leopard over Tiger? 

2) I've never reformatted the drive do I do this in Disk Utility > reformat drive or something and then Boot form the Disk by rebooting imac with the Leopard disk in the drive and holding down C?


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

Veej said:


> Maybe I should do a clean install?
> 
> A few questions on this.
> 
> ...


It will definitely give some improvement. With a clean install, you are deleting any irrelevant file(s) that have been stored on the HDD over time, remove any virus (if it exists), automatically defrags HDD.



> 2) I've never reformatted the drive do I do this in Disk Utility > reformat drive or something and then Boot form the Disk by rebooting imac with the Leopard disk in the drive and holding down C?


When you boot from the install disk (insert disc>restart>on chime sound hold down "C" button till the spinning wheel comes up), look at the top menu. You'll find a drop down menu for Disk Utility. Run this before install. Reformat/erase drive as Journaled Extended. Once it's done, proceed to do a clean install.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

eric72 said:


> It will definitely give some improvement. With a clean install, you are deleting any irrelevant file(s) that have been stored on the HDD over time, remove any virus (if it exists), automatically defrags HDD.
> 
> 
> 
> When you boot from the install disk (insert disc>restart>on chime sound hold down "C" button till the spinning wheel comes up), look at the top menu. You'll find a drop down menu for Disk Utility. Run this before install. Reformat/erase drive as Journaled Extended. Once it's done, proceed to do a clean install.



Cool thanks man I'll do a clean install tonight...but are you sure that I'll find a Disk Utility Menu after the reboot, cause last night if I recall when I screwing around with the Grey disks I only saw 2 options after holding down the "C" 1) boot from Disk and 2) Boot from HD, remember this is a G4.


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

Veej said:


> Cool thanks man I'll do a clean install tonight...but are you sure that I'll find a Disk Utility Menu after the reboot, cause last night if I recall when I screwing around with the Grey disks I only saw 2 options after holding down the "C" 1) boot from Disk and 2) Boot from HD, remember this is a G4.


Choose from Disk. Once it finishes loading you'll see the menu I'm talking about.


----------

